# 1995 f-350 with 460- gas milage question?



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

looking at a 1995 f-350 with a dump box on it and it has the 460 in it with an automatic transmission. wondering what an estimate of gas milage would be. One person i heard said 7 and another said it would be more like 3. So i don't know, thats a big difference. I think i would buy it if i could pull a trailer and get about 7. Thats figuring that the trailer would be loaded, but the truck wouldn't be loaded.... (using the dump for grass collecting throughout the day). obvsiously less with a heavy trailer and a load on the truck. Any estimates?


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Gas milege and the words 460 Ford and F350 shouldent be in the same sentence. I would expect around 5-7 but not be surprised to see less


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree 5-8 MPG. You won't get 3 unless the truck and trailer are fully loaded, the truck has 4.56 gears and you're screaming down the highway at 80 MPH.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I drove 460 E-350's -C6 3 spd. Ambulances for 12 years. They carried near the weight limit in equipment. They got 8 mpg average. A slight bit less with the A/C on all the time. Putting fuel in them all the time, I just kept track of the MPG during shifts I worked. The 1988 Dodge squads we had were worse, the 360's got like 4 MPG with the A/C on. No one bought Dodges ever again.


----------



## [email protected]' (Jan 23, 2008)

My '96 F350 Crew with 460 auto gets 8-9 no matter what in high range-Even with 3600 lbs in the back climbing 3000' up the mountains. Plowing in Low range (lots of backing up) I get 3-4 mpg. standard tire size and wheels, 3.55 gears, E4OD.


----------



## ronnie dobbs (Dec 10, 2007)

Driving with a loaded trailer I would expect 5-7 MPG depending on if it is highway speeds (70-80 mph) or surface streets (35-45 mph), and plowing probably in the 3-5 mpg range. Thats why if you were going to use this truck daily and are worried about fuel cost, try to find you a diesel. I had a 97 f250 with the 7.3 and the worst mileage I ever got was like 10mpg but the truck ran for 36 straight hours plowing/salting. Even if a diesel is a little more up front, you have tons more power and better fuel economy and more durability over the long run.


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Expect 3 if plowing. I have the same truck and thats what i got.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

if its 4 or 7 its going to suck either way. i wouldnt put MPG and a 460 in the same question. its just not going to happen.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

My Dad's 91 gets about 5-7.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

even at 7 it's cheaper for us then driving two trucks all day... one with dump trailer and one with mowers. Obviously its different for everyone, but for us two days a week we are about 30 miles from the nearest place to dump grass and such so it saves us time and money instead of driving two trucks. Also for mulch we can haul about 30 yards at one time now. I'm pretty excited about that. So far so good....


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

and thats what matters if it works for you then there you go.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I bet you can figure out ways for the truck to earn it's keep. Roofers always need dump trucks to get rid of tear off material.


----------



## DOGHOUSE (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm getting 12 mpg in a '94 with overdrive and about 9-10 in town.


----------



## Ogrebonz (Jan 12, 2008)

My '79 400M (in my '73) is getting around 8 mpg plowing and driving combined. Actually it seems to get about 8 mpg no matter what I do.
Isn't it sad to think that the '89 Frieghtliner cabover I used to drive got 6 mpg hauiling nearly 40k lbs gross weight? Ogre.


----------

